# Anyone ever do the Omer, MI Sucker run



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just wonderingf if any of you have ever fished the sucker run in Omer, MI, about 5 miles north of Standish. The fish are eager biters, no limit and are built for the smoker. 100's of people line the Rifle river to cast at them with hooks and a little sponge on it. They suck it in almost no snagged fish all in the mouth. Carnival type of event but should be on your bucket list. Peaks around April 8th or so.


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

It's been awhile (like 40-45 years) but I have some fond memories of fishing (dipping) the sucker run on the Rifle river. My dad use to smoke them and that made for some good eating. Right after the suckers the smelt ran if I remenber right.


----------



## 'Eyes & Z's (Apr 11, 2012)

Them smoked suckers taste great!


----------

